# Winter is here...



## ELR612 (Feb 3, 2017)

Get ready Minnesota drivers. Between the temps, the wind, the rain and the first snowfall, people will certainly be dropping their blocks tomorrow. 

I'm predicting increased rates starting late morning. We'll see.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I thought Chicago winters sucks


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

It wouldn't surprise me if all the blocks still get taken tomorrow. The Twin Cities market is so saturated right now people take any blocks that come their way. A snow storm probably won't even bother most of them.


----------



## ELR612 (Feb 3, 2017)

Increased pay for evening blocks right now.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Ugh it's still in the 90s here. Couple days ago over 100. We don't get winter or even fall in Southern California


----------



## ELR612 (Feb 3, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> Ugh it's still in the 90s here. Couple days ago over 100. We don't get winter or even fall in Southern California


Minnesota is weird. It was was 70 here about a week ago. Now it's 34, winds gusting at 45 mph, and 2-5 inches of snow predicted.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Wow be safe out there everyone! Yeah that is pretty crazy how fast it changes


----------



## ELR612 (Feb 3, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> Yeah that is pretty crazy how fast it changes


Don't get me wrong...we typically get a good 2 months of transitional fall weather. We are just lucky enough to get a few 60/70 degree days mixed into our fall.

When winter hits though, we can go abruptly from highs in the mid 50s to highs in the low 30s.

This time next month we will be considering anything over 10 degrees a "warm" day.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ya it's the Artic blast I call it. They say Billings MT is more windy than Chicago.


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

ELR612 said:


> Increased pay for evening blocks right now.


I just got done with a three-hour shift in an hour and 55 minutes for $66. I have a restaurant shift from 4 to 8 p.m. scheduled I was thinking about cancelling it and taking an increased Logistics block instead. What do you think?


----------



## pdaddy (Jun 5, 2017)

All kinds of $22 / hour blocks here in Indianapolis tonight. Rarely see more than $18/hour.


----------



## ELR612 (Feb 3, 2017)

poopyhead said:


> I just got done with a three-hour shift in an hour and 55 minutes for $66. I have a restaurant shift from 4 to 8 p.m. scheduled I was thinking about cancelling it and taking an increased Logistics block instead. What do you think?


Just saw this, sorry. I typically don't take chances like that with blocks. You never know if the other/increased rate blocks are going to be available after dropping what you have. I usually just stick with what I have, and thank the Amazon god's I have a block to work at all.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

I did a 4 hour $88 block that took me 1 and a half and I got a 4 hour $100 block that was pretty shitty but I finished in 3 hours and half hours.


----------

